
NO Radio broadcasters snub 'end of FM' DAB radio changeover - protomyth
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/11/commercial_radio_dissidents_snub_digital_frogmarch/
======
rwmj
DAB just doesn't work in my house, full stop. The walls are too thick. So if
this happens, I'll stop listening to the radio.

